# Freddie knee surgery & luxating patellas!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Gang, 
Most of you know from my previous post, Freddie has a knee injury 6 days ago. I was told bed rest for 14 days. I called the vet this morning, because he still won't put any pressure of his leg. This has happened before, but normally he limps for a few minutes. The vet referred me to specialist because he feels fred needs surgery. I knew when he was a pup he had luxating patellas. The vet told me then, he would probably need surgery down the road. I believe the injury occurred because of his "loose knee caps". They can't fit him in for another week an a half and if he needs surgery, he is crate bound for another 6 weeks.....I think! Poor little guy. 

Does anyone know if surgery is the answer for luxating patellas? Is there a supplement I could use to strengthen the ligaments in his knee?

If surgery is the answer, we will have it done. i just hate to crate him for another 6 weeks or more!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Linda:hurt: My poor sweet Freddie. Every time I think of him, I look as Logan as they are so alike. Not only crate bound, but knowing you, you will be carrying him around a LOT in the next few weeks. That poor baby!! I dont know the answers to your questions, but I am sure some people here know. Kisses from the 4 L's to Freddie, and a few to Scuds & Bella too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Linda, I am so sorry to hear this  Poor Freddy  Hugs to both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda,
I have a friend with a Pom Teddy and they said nothing really helps unfortunately. Teddy had one knee go and then the other knee go a year later. They said since he probably put all of his weight on the other knee. I think they usually judge them based on different grades as to whether or not they need surgery right away. The rescue Hav I picked up this summer had grade 4 and had surgery right away. It is very hard to keep a puppy from jumping 

I hope you hear that the grade isn't bad yet to require surgery right away.

AManda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't have any advice but I'm sending healing vibes to him. Looks like that stroller may come in handy. Poor baby.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, I don't have any personal experience, but I've heard similar stories to Amanda via friends with other dogs with luxating patellas. Hopefully, the specialist will give you and Freddie excellent care and advice.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You can try glucosimine (sp?)

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...cat=Yahoo Search Submit (SMX)&cm_ite=DDI Link

I'm sure there are other places to buy it, I just grabbed the first one I saw.

I don't know about the surgery, but I would talk to a few doctors and specialist and get atleast 2 opinions on it with pros and cons on each. Poor baby :kiss:

I can imagine how hard it would be keep a hav from jumping and running.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glucosamine _can_ promote cartilage regeneration, but if the damage is already bad enough that surgery is suggested, his puppy antics will probably do more damage faster than glucosamine & chondroitin can fix.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh Linda, I am so sorry to hear about Freddie's patella 

Sending Freddie good vibes....

~Kristin


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Linda- I'm sorry to hear about Freddie. My prior Havanese had luxating patellas. I don't know what grade they were, but she'd limp from doing something about once a year, but was able to put it back in place herself by stretching her leg out behind her. I was told by the vet that she'd probably eventually need surgery. But another vet told me that I should wait until it was causing her problems or pain. Its hard to know what to do. She never had the surgery, as she became ill with liver disease at 8 years old. I'd listen to a specialist and definitely consider it if Freddie is in discomfort alot. I made sure our Hav had stairs to use to get up on the bed or I lifted her up and down on the sofa. But really, I guess everything depends on the grade of luxation. I hope Freddie's specialist can help him.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is not good news! Poor little Freddie. Is Scudder letting him rest? Keep us posted! I'm of no help to you, but I'll send positive vibes your way.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that we are thinking of you all!!! Jillee and the gang send kissess and hugs to you all!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Linda,

I'm very sorry to hear about Freddies condition?! I don't know much about this condition at all.. Is it common in Havanese? Hopefully he will make a full recovery after surgery!! 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda I am so sorry to hear about sweet little Freddie! I don't know much of anything about luxating patellas, but I do hope it's not too serious and that if it does require surgery that he will get better quickly and completely. Please keep us posted on what the specialist says. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry about Freddy. He is such a sweet little guy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Linda this has got to be tearing you apart, I'm so sorry you and Freddie have to go through this. Me and the boys are sending lots of hugs and healing vibes to Freddie.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor Freddie! The surgery is bad enough but no moving around for 6 weeks!? I can't imagine keeping him quiet that long. I hope you hear good news when you go to the specialist!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think the luxating patella's are common in small breeds. We will have to wait and see. He is really being a good boy. He hasn't even tried to RLH and it's been 6 days. I am afraid he is getting a bit chubby from the lack of exercise! Oh well, I would rather a fat Hav, than a skin and bones one. I guess that's what I will have at the end of the 2 months!

Scudder is a bit bored. He doesn't understand why his pal can't come out and play. Nor does he understand why Freddie has started growling at him when he looks at him. I guess he is just grumpy from the lack of exercise. Thanks for all your concerns!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Scudder! I'm sure he can't wait to have his playmate back. Hopefully Freddie will be able to get out of the crate really soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh poor Freddie. Please keep us posted-in the mean time heeling vibes to Freddie and belly rubs to all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my! I'm sorry to hear about Freddie, Linda!  It is a huge challenge trying to keep these guys from having too much fun, but crated for 6 weeks?! Oh my goodness... I have a feeling it is much harder on us pet owners, than on the dog. Already Scudder isn't happy about losing his playmate, I'm sure he will feel it too. 

It would be great if there were an alternative. Do keep us posted!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You know I am thinking of poor Fred. Brady says Scudder can come play with him anytime! I mean he can come and taking a beating from the "bully" Brady anytime:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda,

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Freddie! I cannot imagine having to keep him crated for such a long period of time. Poor guy. I hope you get some helpful info about luxating patellas and surgery so you can make a good decision. We are sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, you might want to send a private message to Patti (clubbabalu) and ask her for any tips on confinement. She hasn't been through luxating patellas, but she has had to do extensive confinement with one of her Havs on a couple of different occasions.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, I will do that.

He is really good so far. I let him come out on the bed, but leave his crate door open. I find he going into his crate most of the time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

With the growling and the fact that he keeps going into his crate, it sounds like he is just wanting to rest and recuperate. That's good, but it must be hard to watch, too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Linda,
sorry to read about Freddie's patellar problems. When will you know for sure what needs to be done? This must be nerve wrecking...hugs.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Poor Freddie! I hope all goes well with the specialist.
Christine


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about Freddie.....praying for nothing but the best outcome for him...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about Freddie.I'm sorry I do not know any information on it,but we are sending well wishes to little Freddie.I'm so sorry.:hug:
I hope you get some good news from the specialist.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Freddie, hope he is better soon.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Linda,

We are sending well wishes Freddie's way . . . keep us posted.

Arlene


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Linda, I'm sorry to hear this latest news, and am sending my best thoughts to you and Freddy for a speedy resolution!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Linda,
> sorry to read about Freddie's patellar problems. When will you know for sure what needs to be done? This must be nerve wrecking...hugs.


He has to wait until Dec. 6th! They don't have any openings until then.

Thanks again everyone! I will keep you all posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Linda, so sorry to hear aobut Freddies leg problems. It has to be hard to see him needing such a long confinement. He sounds like he's makeing that part easier for now since he is keeping to his crate. I hope the doc has only good news when you get to see him.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Just checking in....how's it going? Freddie still resting and Scudder burning his puppy energy elsewhere? We're thinking about you!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Linda....I was so sorry to hear about Freddie. I know he will get the best treatment and be back to his old self. Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery. Keep us updated.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Just checking in....how's it going? Freddie still resting and Scudder burning his puppy energy elsewhere? We're thinking about you!


Freddie seems to be getting a bit better. He touches his foot to the ground now. He is allowed out of the crate on Thursday. I will see how he does and take him to a specialist on Dec. 10. I decided to wait to see if he makes a full recovery, although I don't think so.

Scudder is taking his frustrations out on Bella!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Freddie seems to be doing a little better Linda! And poor Bella, having to deal with Scudder... she probably can't wait until Freddie can play.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor little Bella, want to send her over hear till Freddie is better and he and Scudder can play? Kisses to the pups!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, I'm glad to read that he's at the point of being able to put his foot down. He must be feeling a little less pain.

Isn't it weird how the dynamics of all the dogs change when something happens with just one of the dogs? I hope they all get back to normal soon.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Linda,

Sorry I just came across your post. Hope Freddie is doing better. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Freddie seems to be getting a bit better. He touches his foot to the ground now. He is allowed out of the crate on Thursday. I will see how he does and take him to a specialist on Dec. 10. I decided to wait to see if he makes a full recovery, although I don't think so.
> 
> Scudder is taking his frustrations out on Bella!
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Any update on Freddie Linda?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry for being so late in posting my well wishes, I missed this thread.:grouphug:

How is Freddie doing now? Did you have him to the specialist yesterday?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

How is Freddie today and what did the Specialist say?

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I missed this thread. Sending tons of healing and speedy recovery vibes to Freddie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, Linda, I was checking too to see how Freddie's appointment went yesterday...


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Everyone wants to know! ) How's little Freddie?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Linda, so glad to hear Freddie is beginning to be able to use that leg. We're eagerly awaiting the update re the doc visit. You and he are very patient!

I just noticed you are in Valley Forge. I was born in Pottstown, and grew up in Spring City. We moved to Çalifornia when I was eight.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for checking in. The surgeon said Freddie has a grade 2 patella in his right leg and grade 2.5 in his left. Freddie does not need surgery at this time. The Doc said the patellas could get worst or they might stay the same. 
Freddie seems perfectly fine. He is running and jumping like his old self. For now, I guess its a waiting game but he seems fine for now!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well Linda, that's terrific news! :cheer2: So glad to hear the poor guy is ready to play again! :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Whew, Linda! I am glad to hear that Freddie doesn't need surgery at this time.

And I love your new winter avatar!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks for checking in. The surgeon said Freddie has a grade 2 patella in his right leg and grade 2.5 in his left. Freddie does not need surgery at this time. The Doc said the patellas could get worst or they might stay the same.
> Freddie seems perfectly fine. He is running and jumping like his old self. For now, I guess its a waiting game but he seems fine for now!


This is what I give Preston for his legs. I know Freddie has a different problem, but I think it would also help him. Glad to hear he doesn't need surgery now.

http://www.entirelypets.com/jointmaxts3.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Linda for the update, what a relief he does not need surgery. It's so nice to hear he is back to running and playing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda thanks for the update! I'm happy that Freddie doesn't need surgery and that he is feeling better!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
Great news to read Freddie can now run and play.I'm glad to read it doesn't need surgery.Ear lickies to Mr.Freddie from Quincy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Linda- So glad to hear the news on Freddie! My Panda had at least the grade of luxation Freddie has and never needed surgery. It sounds like Freddie is feeling great!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

NO SURGERY, GRRRRREAT!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

There is really nothing you can do but have the surgery .. Tulip had the worst - which I guess is a 4 . She had to have both knees done .. Caching Caching .. The good news is that she had an excellent surgeon he had operated on two of my animals and I knew he was good at what he did . 
Tulip is absolutely fine - you would never know she had surgery - she is not much of a jumper but she does jump on furniture now . 
It seems a shame that you have to wait so long to have surgery -


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I got lost in the thread somewhere as now the verdict is no surgery . Duh!! I am definetly not having a good day today so I think I will sign off ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Linda,

It's so great to read that Freddie doesn't need surgery. Are you giving him any supplements?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,

I found this supplement online that you may want to check out! Looks promising! 

http://www.smartpakcanine.com/productclass.aspx?productClassId=1921&GCID=C11284x040

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh that is great news Linda!!!! Way to go Freddie.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am giving him supplements but I will have to check out what Kara recommends and Paige. Freddie is a little devil, he figured out I was hiding them in his food and eats around them! He has not eaten any supplements for 2 days. He is too funny! Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda,

They have a link comparing the supplements, pretty cool:

http://www.smartpakcanine.com/DogJointCompare.aspx

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news about Freddie!!  

Cosmosmom, it's great that Tulip was helped so much by the surgery. I guess her condition was a lot worse than Freddie's. Nice to hear she is able to do what she wants now.


----------

